# New CR1, why such a long stem?



## dukey (May 27, 2007)

Recently received my new CR1 team (S, 52cm), compared to my old Klein Q-Carbon (also 52cm) I have noticed that the fit is a lot bigger which I expected by reading a couple of posts here. However, i still can't quite figure out why they speced such a long stem (110 mm) on a small size? My Klein came with a 85mm... (73.5 seat angle, 545 eff top tube). The consequence is my seat is placed WAY forward on it's rails (because of the stem, but also for the knee/pedal axle tule of thumb). 

How would replacing the stem with a 90mm affecting the geometry and handling?

-A


----------



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

I am 6.2 on a xl 58 cr1 sl and have a 110 stem on it . It seems a bit long and am going to try a 100. anyone else running a 100 on a 58 ? how does it ride ?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I"m running a 100 on a size M, but I'm also using an easton slx fork, not the cr1. I went from a 120 and I've had no problem w/ handling.


----------



## JDMxB (May 15, 2007)

Funny you mentioned it--my new CR1 Team that I picked up at the LBS came with a 110 Ritchey Comp as well. Employee noticed and said it must have been a mistake (bike size was a 52 also) and hooked me up with a 90 Ritchey PRO stem for no extra charge.


----------



## dukey (May 27, 2007)

I was also considering replacing with a 90mm stem. Do you find that your position is TOO backwards? Are you still respecting the KOPS rule of thumb?


----------



## JDMxB (May 15, 2007)

I'll be honest this is my first road bike--but the LBS employee did state that when riding in the more upright position over the shifters, the handle bars should block out the front hub entirely from sight if you look straight down. We were able to accomplish this by switching to a 90.


----------



## trackie (Sep 28, 2006)

JDMxB said:


> I'll be honest this is my first road bike--but the LBS employee did state that when riding in the more upright position over the shifters, the handle bars should block out the front hub entirely from sight if you look straight down. We were able to accomplish this by switching to a 90.


Although this was a feasible method for determining fit in years past, with modern bike geometry (sloping TTs, etc), it is just not reliable. You should get fit to your bike by a professional, not a salesman.


----------

